# New 67 Plate Porsche Macan S New Car Detail By Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
This brand new 67 plate Porsche Macan S in black was delivered by the owner straight from the dealership. On inspection of the vehicle there was a very deep scratch on the boot and minor scratches around the door panels. A full wash down and decontamination was carried out with a multi stage machine polish to rid the defects.

When working my way around the car, moving the light onto the front bumper ready for polishing presented itself with a mass of polishing holograms, tight swirl marks from dirty machine pads and general poor finishing. This obviously had a knock and was rushed to get it out the door. I was in awe how this could be presented to a customer in that condition. The dealership themselves even contacted me via the owner asking for the videos and pictures of the defects I put up to be taken offline, because it looks bad... even though they were the ones who inflicted the defects in the first place. No compensation that I am aware of was given to the owner, only "sorry". Ridiculous customer service and goes to show a premium brand cannot be trusted. I was pretty disgusted with it in all honesty.

Anyway, paintwork protected was a Kamikaze Collection combo with Miyabi being a base coat and certified only ISM Pro on top after specific curing times to give a beautiful wet look finish, intense gloss and superb protection against the elements.

Exterior glass was coated with Gtechniq, wheel faces coated with Carpro DLUX and the interior received a leather care package to help against dye transfer and dirt.

The Macan S now looks like it should have from the showroom.









Holograms on the front bumper.


Nasty scratch on the boot.


After


Minor marks around the Macan.




Unacceptable. This vehicle came straight from the dealer, 51 miles on the clock and this was all across the front end.


After.


Coating time!


Bit glossy.




Quick natural light shot.


Leather care protection package.








With LED's off.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Can only assume the owner had blinkers on, new car and all that. I would not have driven that out of the showroom!!! :doublesho


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> Can only assume the owner had blinkers on, new car and all that. I would not have driven that out of the showroom!!! :doublesho


Yeah caught up in the moment I reckon.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well it looks wonderful now and a credit - hopefully they're very happy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, but that is shocking that Porsche even let that leave the showroom with the scratch on the boot!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Sorry, but that is shocking that Porsche even let that leave the showroom with the scratch on the boot!


Try telling them that


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Well it looks wonderful now and a credit - hopefully they're very happy


Cheers Andy.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Can only assume the owner had blinkers on, new car and all that. I would not have driven that out of the showroom!!! :doublesho


Too right, me neither, but good job to bring it up to an acceptable standard.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Too right, me neither, but good job to bring it up to an acceptable standard.


Cheers! Looked superb on the way out.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

It must be a Porsche thing, i was lucky enough to work on a new Macan a few months back which was really poorly prepared by Porsche Glasgow with next to no protection evident. Anyway great job on a really smart car, the owner must be delighted with the results!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

6stw said:


> It must be a Porsche thing, i was lucky enough to work on a new Macan a few months back which was really poorly prepared by Porsche Glasgow with next to no protection evident. Anyway great job on a really smart car, the owner must be delighted with the results!


Yeah I don't really get why Porsche churn them out like that! Macan's are very nice cars!


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Hope the owner took your invoice and dropped it off at the dealers.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

nappy said:


> Hope the owner took your invoice and dropped it off at the dealers.


The dealers tried to get me to take the defect pictures down!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Can only assume the owner had blinkers on, new car and all that. I would not have driven that out of the showroom!!! :doublesho


But would you have trusted them to have a second lash at it?
I think the owner made a wise decision and got it away as quickly as possible.
:thumb: for the detailing work to put it right.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bought back from the dead! you would expect that from a much older car but not straight out of the box, you're the man Daryl :buffer:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn.. 
but what a turn around.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You definitively get your fair share of beautiful motors through your business, each one is extremely finished to a high standard.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> You definitively get your fair share of beautiful motors through your business, each one is extremely finished to a high standard.


Thanks very much - you wanna check out what's in at the moment!!! Concours, House Of Kolor candy paint, on going project. It's mental.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Bought back from the dead! you would expect that from a much older car but not straight out of the box, you're the man Daryl :buffer:


haha cheers Rob - hope your M2 is going good! :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

